# & One more from Zion



## abraxas (Jul 7, 2008)

I saved the first for the last (for now).  This was the first shot I took in Zion- It set the mood for my whole trip. :thumbup:


----------



## tirediron (Jul 7, 2008)

I can see why!


----------



## abraxas (Jul 7, 2008)

tirediron said:


> I can see why!



Thanks.


----------



## rjackjames (Jul 7, 2008)

wow.....the colors are great and beautiful.....I am so jealous.


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 7, 2008)

That makes my eyes sting  you don't normal get such strong red, green and blue in the same frame. Very unusual but brilliant.

Great job, Abraxas


----------



## poppy67 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow such vibrant colours!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice!  I would tone down the reds a tad and turn the blues *UP*. 

Great framing!  Good job!


----------



## abraxas (Jul 7, 2008)

rjackjames said:


> wow.....the colors are great and beautiful.....I am so jealous.





nynfortoo said:


> That makes my eyes sting  you don't normal get such strong red, green and blue in the same frame. Very unusual but brilliant.
> 
> Great job, Abraxas





poppy67 said:


> Wow such vibrant colours!



Thank you, you all.  I'd love to make it back there some autumn.


----------



## abraxas (Jul 7, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Nice!  I would tone down the reds a tad and turn the blues *UP*.
> 
> Great framing!  Good job!



Had to have the 'color' wife check that out.  Apparently went too far on dodging the greens.  Will darken that up on the original/


----------



## skier66 (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome!
I love Zion, Bryce, Lake Powell, Moab and Cayonlands. Great areas to visit.
Post some more when you can.


----------



## Miaow (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice shot   Looks a great place to visit


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 7, 2008)

Gorgeous colors!  You probably already know I'm a huge fan of bold vivid color.  

Love the composition effect of the towering mountainside, and rushing stream.  GREAT WORK!


----------



## abraxas (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry for the belated responses.  Just been so busy this last couple weeks, things got way away from me.



skier66 said:


> Awesome!
> I love Zion, Bryce, Lake Powell, Moab and Cayonlands. Great areas to visit.
> Post some more when you can.



Thank you.  Zion's the only one out of that group I've gotten to so far.  Seems like I can't go 40 feet at a time without taking a photo in that country.



Miaow said:


> Very nice shot   Looks a great place to visit



It was totally beautiful.  I'll be spending a week in Pennsylvannia next year.  I think I'll cry everyday being so far away from this stuff.



NJMAN said:


> Gorgeous colors!  You probably already know I'm a huge fan of bold vivid color.
> 
> Love the composition effect of the towering mountainside, and rushing stream.  GREAT WORK!



Thanks- I've been reading up on the place now that I'm 350 miles away back at home.  Seems that if I walked maybe, 1/4 mile up the canyon it would have been better .


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 13, 2008)

wow, the colors are so vivid and the composition is awesome


----------



## matt-l (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow Abraxas, Really like this shot, great color and texture's in the mountains. 

wonderful shot!


----------



## Seefutlung (Jul 13, 2008)

Very nice, but as the image it what we have come to expect from you, you have attained the expectation.  Nicely done.

Gary


----------



## abraxas (Jul 15, 2008)

mmcduffie1 said:


> wow, the colors are so vivid and the composition is awesome



Thanks.  Riding the park shuttle bus up to the top of the canyon I felt like a labrador ready to bolt out the window.  



matt-l said:


> Wow Abraxas, Really like this shot, great color and texture's in the mountains.
> 
> wonderful shot!



Thank you, sounds like I captured what I saw and felt. I want to go back and explore some more.  



Seefutlung said:


> Very nice, but as the image it what we have come to expect from you, you have attained the expectation.  Nicely done.
> 
> Gary



Thank you Gary. I think it might be time to kick it up a notch and buy some ND filters and finger out how to use them.


----------



## katanapilot (Jul 17, 2008)

I love the red tones


----------



## abraxas (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## Seefutlung (Jul 17, 2008)

A couple of CP's may be more interesting to use for your landscapes.

Gary


----------



## icassell (Jul 17, 2008)

abraxas said:


> It was totally beautiful.  I'll be spending a week in Pennsylvannia next year.  I think I'll cry everyday being so far away from this stuff.




Having moved from Pennsylvania to Arizona in 1999, I can emphatically state that PA has many beautiful places to photograph as well ... they're just not desert.


----------



## abraxas (Jul 17, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


> A couple of CP's may be more interesting to use for your landscapes.
> 
> Gary



I may try that.  Right now, if it's less expensive, it's a more viable option.



icassell said:


> Having moved from Pennsylvania to Arizona in 1999, I can emphatically state that PA has many beautiful places to photograph as well ... they're just not desert.



My granddaughter is scoping out a few places for me.  I do want to visit, I think it's called Red Hill, the fossilized forest.  Another granddaughter is interested in paleontology and would appreciate any shots I could get for her.  I just really, really love it out here.  I was born and lived in Iowa until I was ten and lived there for a couple years in my 20s.  The humidity kills me.


----------



## icassell (Jul 17, 2008)

abraxas said:


> The humidity kills me.



Wow, I agree with that!  I still own a place on the water in N.J. and, although I like the water part, the humidity and the flying insects send me back to the desert every time!


----------



## Toni Marie (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW great shot.


----------



## abraxas (Jul 18, 2008)

icassell said:


> Wow, I agree with that!  I still own a place on the water in N.J. and, although I like the water part, the humidity and the flying insects send me back to the desert every time!



I guess I have to go, so I will.  My granddaughter will be graduating high school and I wouldn't miss it for the world.



Toni Marie said:


> WOW great shot.



Thanks Toni.


----------



## m1a1fan (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this one but I really like the color saturation in the rock and movement in the river. It really reminds me of poking around the Fremont river that ran through Capitol Reef N.P. in Utah. Standing in the river and looking up at the cliffs, it's awe inspiring.  So much so that I handed my wife the camera and just sat there for about an hour and took it all in.

I can see how it set the mood for your trip. A big :thumbup: for this one.


----------



## abraxas (Jul 27, 2008)

m1a1fan said:


> I don't know how I missed this one but I really like the color saturation in the rock and movement in the river. It really reminds me of poking around the Fremont river that ran through Capitol Reef N.P. in Utah. Standing in the river and looking up at the cliffs, it's awe inspiring.  So much so that I handed my wife the camera and just sat there for about an hour and took it all in.
> 
> I can see how it set the mood for your trip. A big :thumbup: for this one.



Thanks.  I really want to go back.  There's so much I missed.  I'd actually like to visit the area you're talking about too.    I want to see it all I guess.  I'm a Fremont fan even though his wife was probably the better half of him.   

http://mojavedesert.net/people/fremont.html

But it sounds pretty up there.


----------

